# Squeaky toys affecting bite?



## SARpup (Jan 7, 2004)

My husband posed a good question to me the other day about our new little puppy. He LOVES to squeak his squeaky toys! He will sit for several mins just jawing them so they squeak, will this affect his bite if we try to train Schutzhund? Will he be more apt to mouth the sleeve or will he know the difference?


----------



## flyfishinwoman (Sep 29, 2013)

I think the only thing the squeeky toys will affect is your sanity!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

DDog is my first dog ever that is not going to get access to squeaky toys. He has enough prey drive as it is. He gets all worked up when my pet mice are squabbling!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

No, the dog's genetics and the way the helper works him will determine the quality of the bite.


----------

